# Suche RADON Slide AM 140 f. Probefahrt 18" PLZ-Umkreis 7xxxx oder Allgäu



## flowrider10 (7. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich mir eventl. ein RADON Bike kaufen will, aber es ohne Probefahrt nicht bestellen möchte, 
würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn im Umkreis von PLZ-Bereich 7xxxx oder  Allgäu sich jemand meldet der so ein Bike hat (Rahmengröße 18" / M) und  mich das Bike eventl. bei einer kurzen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt testen  lassen würde.

Vielen Dank schonmal und Grüße
flowrider10


----------



## marc53844 (7. März 2012)

es gibt doch servicepartner bei denen man wohl ein rad probefahren kann. informier dich mal bei radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowrider10 (7. März 2012)

@marc 
hab ich schon aber in meiner Nähe ist das Slide leider nicht vorhanden.


----------



## LotusElise (8. März 2012)

flowrider10 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> da ich mir eventl. ein RADON Bike kaufen will, aber es ohne Probefahrt nicht bestellen möchte,
> würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn im Umkreis von PLZ-Bereich 7xxxx oder  Allgäu sich jemand meldet der so ein Bike hat (Rahmengröße 18" / M) und  mich das Bike eventl. bei einer kurzen gemeinsamen Ausfahrt testen  lassen würde.
> ...


Hallo flowrider,
mein Slide AM 10.0 in 18" ist gerade auf dem Postweg zu mir, sollte also ab dem kommenden Wochenende fahrbereit sein. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Stuttgart, wenn das für Dich erreichbar und interessant ist, kannst Du gerne mal eine Runde mit mir drehen und alles ausprobieren. Schick mir bei Interesse Deine Kontaktdaten, gerne als PN.


----------



## publix007 (9. März 2012)

Hallo flowrider10,

bei mir ist`s genauso wie bei lotuselise - mein Slide AM 10.0 in 18" ist auf dem Weg zu mir, wird wohl Anfang nächster Woche ankommen. Ich wohne in der Nähe von Bregenz/Lindau auf der schweizer Seite. Kannst das Rad gerne probefahren - einfach kurz melden (vielleicht können wir ja ne gemeinsame Tour in den Bergen hier draus machen).

Viele Grüsse,

Dennis


----------



## flowrider10 (19. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
da meine Frau eventl. ein RADON Bike
kaufen will, aber es ohne Probefahrt
nicht bestellen möchte,
würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn im
Umkreis von PLZ-Bereich 7xxxx oder
Allgäu sich jemand meldet der so ein
Bike hat (Rahmengröße 16" / S) und
Sie das Bike eventl. bei einer kurzen
gemeinsamen Ausfahrt testen lassen würde.

Vielen Dank schonmal und Grüße
flowrider10


----------



## SHIGO (20. März 2012)

Hallo flowrider,

ich wohne in 79224 Umkirch (bei Freiburg) und stelle mein Rad (Slide AM 6.0 FS von 2011) gerne für ne Probefahrt zur Verfügung. Freiburg ist ohnehin zum Biken immer eine Reise wert....

Bei Interesse einfach melden (am besten per PM)

Grüße
Jannis


----------



## Eisbein (28. März 2012)

In Innsbruck stünde noch ein Slide ED in S zur verfügung. Bei intresse, einfach ne mail schreiben.


----------



## dh-noob (28. März 2012)

Ein 2012er Slide AM 5.0 in Größe S - 74211


----------



## SF1978 (8. April 2012)

@LotusElise
Hallo!
Ich will mir auch ein Slide bestellen, bin mir aber wegen der Größe nicht sicher.
Und dann gibt es da noch ein paar andere AM Kandidaten. Also komme ich um eine Probefahrt nicht herum.
Leider ist es bei uns in der Gegend nicht so einfach
Deswegen melde ich mir bei dir und hoffe das du mir helfen kannst.

Mfg
SF1978


----------

